# المكننة والأتمتة في العمليات الانتاجية



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (24 مارس 2008)

​</SPAN>
إن مكننة العمليات التكنولوجية تعني : استبدال عمل الانسان بعمل الآلة ( المكنة ) ، أما أتمتة العمليات التكنولوجية فهي تقتضي بمكننة كل من خدمة المكنة ( آلة التشغيل ) ، ونظام التحكم بها وبمنظوماتها العامة ، والتحكم بالعملية الانتاجية بالكامل .






إن النمو المستمر لانتاجية العمل في الوقت الحالي بالدرجة الأولى عن طريق مكننة الأعمال اليدوية وأتمتتة العمليات الانتاجية . 

إن الاتجاه الاساسي للأعمال في مجال المكننة والاتمتة هو الانتقال إلى الأتمتة الشاملة ، وإلى إيجاد أقسام وورشات ومصانع مؤتمة بالكامل ،ويجدر بناء ، وقبل كل شيء ، إدخال المكننة والأتمتة الشاملتين في أكثر فروع الانتاج حجما للعمل ، مثل انتاج المسبوكات والمدرفلات واللحام ، وعند نقل المواد وفي مجال التشغيل الميكانيكي للمعادن ... الخ .

وإلى جانب الأعمال المتعلقة بمكننة وأتمتتة العمليات الانتاجية في الانتاج المتتالي الكبير والانتاج بالجملة ، تجري هذه الأعمال في الانتاج المتتالي بكميات متوسطة وبكميات قليلة ، وعند ابتكار مكنات جديدة ، تؤخذ بعين الاعتبار قدرتها على العمل في الخطوط الاوتوماتيكية ، والشرط اللازم لتوسيع تطور الأتمتة هو وضع الحلول النموذجية بالنسبة لبعض الوحدات الاوتوماتيكية ، والخطوط الاوتوماتيكية في جميع فروع صناعة بناء المكنات ( آلات التشغيل ) .

إن التبديل السريع للعديد من المواقع الانتاجية ، يتطلب زيادة شمولية وعمومية المكنات الاوتوماتيكية ، وتوسيع تعداد أنواع الأغفال التي يمكن تشغيلها عليها ، مع إمكانية التغيير السريع لعملية التركيب والضبط .

إن الكثير من مكنات قطع المعادن المنتجة حاليا تزود بتجهيزات اوتوماتيكية نموذجية للتحميل والتفريغ ، وكذلك تزود هذه المكنات بتجهيزات اوتوماتيكية لمعايرة الأداة جزئيا خلال عملية تشغيل الأغفال ، ولمراقبة نوعية إنجاز القطع الجاهزة ، ويجب أن يعتمد الانتاج الممكنن والمؤتمت على العمليات التكنولوجية المتقدمة .

تتحدد الفعالية الاقتصادية لمكننة وأتمتتة العمليات التكنولوجية بالمدلولات الآتية : زيادة انتاجية العمل ، تخفيض كلفة المنتج ، تسهيل ظروف العمل ، وتأمين فترة مناسبة لاسترجاع التكاليف ... إلخ . 

إن لمكننة وأتمتتة الانتاج ليس فقط أهمية اقتصادية كبيرة ، بل وأهمية اجتماعية كبيرة أيضاً ، ففي الظروف الاشتراكية ، نرى أن أتمتتة العمليات الانتاجية تؤمن بالمصايح الحيوية للعمال ، وتسهل طبيعة العمي وتغيرها بشكل جذري ، وتخلق الظروف الملائمة لإلغاء الفوارق بين العمل الذهني والعمل العضلي ، وتعتبر الأتمتة والمكننة الشاملتين للانتاج ، الاتجاهات الرئيسية للتقدم التقني وبوابة لانطلاق وانتشار العديد من الأنظمة الالكترونية والبرمجية الحاكمة في عصرنا الحالي ، كالمكنات المبرمجة cnc التي تستخدم الانظمة الالكترونية الفائقة التطور .


المصـــــدر: http://www.muhandes.net/All/complement/Articles.aspx?numID=103


:67:​


----------

